# One Of My Piryas



## CanadaPleco (Nov 14, 2010)

Heres a pic of one of my 6. Gotta clean the glass and get some more pics tmrw.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice flames on him!...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Da said:


> Nice flames on him!...


x2


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

That fish is gonna be awesome when its much larger too!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow that's the closet to red flames on a piraya that I've seen in a while. Beautiful piraya you have there.


----------



## Lester (Aug 2, 2012)

wow.... lots of color red in this one !!!!!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

love me some piryas........


----------



## piranhafanclub (Mar 5, 2012)

Georgeous looking beast there !! Love the red !!!!


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)




----------

